# Bowfishing Question



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

My buddy just expressed to me that he is interested in getting into bowfishing. He said hes got the boat and the bow...just don't know where to go. I do alot of shallow water fishing around the area so I think I may know where some spots are...but i'm not sure if there good for bowfishing. If you have any general areas or suggestions it would be appreciated. 

Tight Lines,

Jeff Russell


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeff

Bowfishing isnt that great around here because of the limitedamount of bigfreshwater fish we have to shoot along with the limited amount of clear water. I use to have a house on the Alabama river and saw bow fisherman there all the time. I could draw you a map to the exact location where you guys could shoot lots of big carp, catfish, gar, ect....Its about two hrs from here. It would be an easy weekend trip. Lots of crystal clear water and lots and lots of fish. Ive had days where I could have shot tons of fish over 30lbs.

If your wanting to stay in this area then there alot of 45lb carp in the mouth of yellow river right now


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Isn't it illegal to shoot grass carp and Aligator Gar in Florida now? Those were the two big things everyone use to go for.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

yea , they started that in july 07. but you can still shoot commons and buffs. we went out last night to mobile bayand it was pretty murky. and rained nearly the whole time. did shoot some buffs and commons and one 25lb grassie. going to the yellow tonight probly.


----------

